# Screen Printer $$$???



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello Everyone, 

I am looking to buy a screen printer so I can print all of my own shirts. I just do not know where to start, what are good models, and what kind of $$$ I am looking at to buy my own machine. I am looking to have very good quality t shirts so I am probably going to get what I pay for - so any help on the best screen printing machines would be awesome.

Thanks Everyone,

Aaron


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

BeyondHelp said:


> I am looking to buy a screen printer so I can print all of my own shirts.


Human trafficking is still illegal in most parts of the world 



BeyondHelp said:


> I just do not know where to start, what are good models, and what kind of $$$ I am looking at to buy my own machine.


You're looking in the realm of $4000-$25000 to get started.

I'll leave the actual recommendations to those who have a much better idea what to recommend you.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

We have nothing but M&R equipment. I thik they are the best out there and have great tech support. there are a lot of others out there. No matter who you go with make sure you seriously think about where you want to go with your printing. If you plan on doing a lot of dark shirt printing I would highly reccomend getting a 6-clr press. If you get a 4-clr your limited to 3 color designs as you loos a head for your white plate.

Also make sure you get side clamps, rather than rear clamps. This gives you more rom for error when burning mutliple colors design. 

a list of equipment and suppliers can be found on the Industry links page @ www.usscreen.com

You can also search the forums there for used equip in the classifieds sections.

Good luck


----------



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

Any ideas on how to research the machines so I can understand what "6-clr press" means? 
I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Any ideas on how to research the machines so I can understand what "6-clr press" means?


Just ask questions  Or read through the screenprinters.net/ usscreen website that Richard linked to above.

6-clr press is an abbreviation for a 6 color screen printing press.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Like Rodney said, Ask and ye shall receive.

You can get a lot fo info here, you either need to do a quick forums search or just post your question. everyone here is helpful and professional


----------



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

Fluid said:


> Like Rodney said, Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> You can get a lot fo info here, you either need to do a quick forums search or just post your question. everyone here is helpful and professional


That is why I like it here  

Thanks Rodney


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Same here. We all learn something new.


----------



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Just ask questions  Or read through the screenprinters.net/ usscreen website that Richard linked to above.
> 
> 6-clr press is an abbreviation for a 6 color screen printing press.


Do you know roughly what a good quality 6-clr press runs for? Here it goes I am going to start asking a bunch of stupid questions. Which brands of screen printers are reliable and good quality? What are some good websites that I can buy them from? I'll have more later 

Thanks Everyone


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Do you know roughly what a good quality 6-clr press runs for? Here it goes I am going to start asking a bunch of stupid questions. Which brands of screen printers are reliable and good quality? What are some good websites that I can buy them from?


Richard answered many of those questions in his post above 

Which brands:



> We have nothing but M&R equipment. I thik they are the best out there and have great tech support.


Where can I buy:



Fluid said:


> a list of equipment and suppliers can be found on the Industry links page @ www.usscreen.com


Here's the links page he was talking about:
http://screenprinters.net/links.php


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Thx Rodney  I hate trying to remember all the links.

a new M&R Chameleon new will run you around 4-5k. I have had two of them until I sold one to make room for our automatic. The chameleon is a major heavy duty press and the registration is tight.


----------



## cottagecraftsmen (Oct 28, 2006)

http://www.rjennings.com/
All sorts of presses here... Almost local in my case. Someone I outsource to has this...
http://www.rjennings.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Dont' forget to check Craig's List. I just checked and there are 4-5 full setups for sale here in Orange County alone.


----------



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Richard answered many of those questions in his post above
> 
> Which brands:
> 
> ...


I told you that I was going to ask stupid questions, I am sorry about that...

What is your thoughts on ink jet printers like this one http://screenprinters.net/tjetjumbo2.php?pid=tjetjumbo2 compared to screen printers?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

IM not the best for this question as I am a traditional screen printer. I like regular prints over transfers, yet transfers are pretty much top quality these days.

I would say if your getting into the screen printing business to print shirts for others and business, etc. stick with traditional printing, if it is for personal shirts youll be selling on the net and so forth, transfers might be the best option for starting out.


----------



## ASAP Printing (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd buy a 4 color sidewinder from M&R. If your looking to print small runs for your own apparel company. Any more colors then that is gonna be a pain in the *** on a manual, in my opinion. Get a few buckets of ink, degresser, reclaimer, get 4 - 80 mesh, 4 -110 mesh, 4 235. Get some pre made emulsion, buy a pressure cleaner. Buy a decent exposure unit. But a cheap flash unit. Start printing your shirts.


----------



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

ASAP Printing said:


> I'd buy a 4 color sidewinder from M&R. If your looking to print small runs for your own apparel company. Any more colors then that is gonna be a pain in the *** on a manual, in my opinion. Get a few buckets of ink, degresser, reclaimer, get 4 - 80 mesh, 4 -110 mesh, 4 235. Get some pre made emulsion, buy a pressure cleaner. Buy a decent exposure unit. But a cheap flash unit. Start printing your shirts.


Do you know where I can get training to run the machine?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

BeyondHelp said:


> Do you know where I can get training to run the machine?


i think with some suppliers they offer some training/support in person, or on their sites.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> I'd buy a 4 color sidewinder from M&R. If your looking to print small runs for your own apparel company. Any more colors then that is gonna be a pain in the *** on a manual, in my opinion


 If you decide your going to print for business, organizations and such a 4-clr press is very limiting keeping you at 3-colors plus a white for dark shirts.


----------



## ASAP Printing (Oct 6, 2006)

BeyondHelp said:


> Do you know where I can get training to run the machine?


Yeah M&R could send someone to train you, but it might cost to much. I would just find a local print shop and ask for a favor from one of the printers there to just teach you the basics. Tell him your story, and i'm sure he wouldn't mind coming by your shop and teaching you from start to finish of a print job.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

There are also training classes you can atten but will require travel.
U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology offers some and some are posted in the announcement forums. Industry trade shows offer classes as well.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

BeyondHelp said:


> I am looking to buy a screen printer so I can print all of my own shirts.


You've got a decision to make - business or hobby? Screen printing is extremely labor intensive. 

If you're printing for yourself, you should consider a digital Direct On Garment press which would allow you to print shirts within minutes of finishing that art in a graphics program AND you can print details and photo quality that would take lots of work and skills to print with screen printing.

Check out some of these encouraging suggestions for automatic and manual printing businesses.

*Manual*
Info & Ideas for Your New Business

*Auto*
Info & Ideas for Your New Automatic Press

Remember that if you buy a used or new manual press, you should start saving for an automatic so you can load one shirt and print 6 colors. 6 times as fast. 

I suggest a 6 head press with 4 platens. If you plan on printing lots of dark shirts, get 6 platens so you can put more shirts under the flash.

If you buy a 4 head press, your third job will be someone that wants 5 colors. It is very tedious to change to a 6 head press after you buy a 4 head. Who will buy your 4 head later on?

Consider taking classes before you even buy equipment. If you decide to farm out your work, you will have some skills to see through the foggy explanations you might get from other printers.

I answered another thread with lots of NEWBIE suggestions:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t9155.html#post60017

If you haven't seen screen printing check out the videos at Lawson:
Video Clips Of Screen Printing Equipment and Automatic Textile Presses


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

i bought my press about a year ago and i learned the major basics from here:

How To Screen Print Video, screen printing video, silk screening video, screen printing how to video

that link has videos for every step of the process. pretty informative too.

the rest was learned on trial and error 

good luck.


----------



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Cole,

I will check it out.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

What is a good 4 clr 1 station or 2 station print machine for under 1000? Any?

Jeff


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

KoalaTees said:


> What is a good 4 clr 1 station or 2 station print machine for under 1000? Any?
> 
> Jeff


silkscreensupplies.com

Their semi pro kit comes with a 4 screen 1 station and all the chemicals and ink you need to get started for $999


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I use a 4 color press. I've turned away a couple jobs because of the number of colors and one of them wanted 6 colors on 20 shirts for $7 each, which wouldn't have happened anyway.

I'm setting up now for sublimation and heat transfer. I figure I'll continue to use the screen press on large runs of business logo type shirts less than three colors. Anything more, I'll heat press them. Some of the no trim, no hand transfer papers are making heat transfer a high quality option. Once you figure ink cost, emulsion, cleaning chemicals and time, the heat transfer process may even be less expensive for short runs of 20 or less...definitely for 10 or less. Small businesses don't order shirts in large quantities. 10 - 20 is pretty common.


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't think anyone here has mentioned this: take all of that money you'd spend on a press that you don't even know how to use yet and head to a good screen printer's shop. What little bit of extra money you spend in sourcing out your shirts you get to save in money spent training yourself, time spent learning how to print, time and money wasted messing up prints, etc etc. Not to mention that while someone who knows what they're doing is hard at work printing all of those shirts, you're doing everything else that's needed to sell shirts, like designing and marketing. 

And if you're looking for high quality prints, no matter how much you spend on a press, it's still going to be a while before you can use it to its full advantage. 

Look at shops in your area, see some samples, and have them print your shirts. People who don't know what they're doing thinking they'll save money by teaching themselves to print is ridiculous, and for your sake I hope you avoid it.


----------



## lysol (Aug 11, 2007)

BeyondHelp said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am looking to buy a screen printer so I can print all of my own shirts. I just do not know where to start, what are good models, and what kind of $$$ I am looking at to buy my own machine. I am looking to have very good quality t shirts so I am probably going to get what I pay for - so any help on the best screen printing machines would be awesome.
> 
> ...


I'm just starting out also. I just bought a one color table top press that came in a kit that comes with everything you need to start up. It is a really simple machine but is good for practicing. The whole thing cost me about $300 with shipping. Overall, I think it is a great setup for someone just starting out in screen printing.

I got it at Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits

Here is a picture of a shirt that I printed for the store I work in, it is the second print I've ever done and the first one I did using my new kit. It's not great but that would be my fault, I'd say the kit is definitely worth the money.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Brian, I think the shirt is great. Nothing fancy, but it does not need to be. Some people are happy with a basic one color shirt. The design is great. Check out some stores in the mall and notice the designs are basic and one color on a lot.

I still would like to get off my homemade four color - 2 station press and onto a nicer steel one. I want mirco adjustments buy they get expensive. Those press for under $400 and more or less what I have already. Maybe a littler leveler.


"_take all of that money you'd spend on a press that you don't even know how to use yet and head to a good screen printer's shop_"
I don't understand while some people say "go to a printer" and save money. So what is the purpose of learning silk screening if the guy down the road is making them for you. There is going to be that learning curve sooner or later. Practice on test sheets, not shirts.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

KoalaTees said:


> I don't understand while some people say "go to a printer" and save money. So what is the purpose of learning silk screening if the guy down the road is making them for you. There is going to be that learning curve sooner or later. Practice on test sheets, not shirts.


I agree. Subbing out your work is a short term solution, but sooner or later, sooner I'd expect, you'll want to keep your profit instead of giving it to all of your subcontractors. If you're going into this as a business, buy the equipment and learn the process...Then you can be the subcontractor and take all the profits from the guys who don't buy their own equipment. 

The problem I've seen...and not just in this business...is the guys who sub everything raise their prices so they can put some money in their pockets, which prices them out of the market. They are competing with the guy who is doing their work and can offer much better prices to the public.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you for agreeing. I only does screening. If I did all types of printing other than screening and someone needed a screen shirt, then maybe I would get it subed out. I guess I understand it from that point of view.

Jeff


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm giving this advice because it looks like this BeyondHelp cat, if you look at his website, is trying to build a brand, not do commercial print work. Sure, yes, if you're looking to get into the business of screen printing, then doing your own printing is totally fine. However, the markup on sales of shirts for retail (which again, I gather is what this dude wants to do) is so high that there's room to give your local screen printer a couple of bucks, rather than make a huge investment of time and money to learn a new trade.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Is there a good 4 color one station printer machine out there for $600 or so?


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

When you sub out the work, the margins get thin, which is fine if you're dealing with volume....Like thousands per month. Your margins per item are smaller, but you make it up in volume.


----------



## scottlanes (Sep 23, 2007)

seibei said:


> I don't think anyone here has mentioned this: take all of that money you'd spend on a press that you don't even know how to use yet and head to a good screen printer's shop.


good idea. can you give me the number of a printer that will print up 2 or 3 shirts of each of my 20 or so designs so i have some samples to take to buyers? As far as I can figure it, if you dont have loads of cash to get everything printed somewhere you need to learn how to screen yourself. 

I'd love to have someone do all the screening for me to my specs but i cant afford to, so my choices are learn to do it myself or dont do it. Which way would you go?

-scott


----------

